# Perhaps good news about decaf coffee?



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

After Laura's question last about decaf tea (Hi lovely Laura! ), and investigated the decaf coffee issue. I had previously been informed that decaf coffee was no good due to the chemicals used in the decaffeination process and that out of them all cafe Hag was the 'purest'. Well I contacted Kraft (own cafe Hag and many many other things) and their response is below:

"_Due to a fall in the overall demand for Care Hag, its sales have failed to maintain a level needed to cover its manufacturing and distribution costs. Hence we had no alternative but to discontinue production.

However, all Kraft coffees (including those under the Kenco and Carte Noire brands and previously Cafe Hag) are decaffeinated the same way using carbon dioxide and water - there are no chemicals used in this process and consequently no chemical residue, so you can continue to enjoy Kenco Decaffeinated Coffee._"

Now all I need is for Zita West to tell me it's not the chemical decaffeination process that's the problem, but something else? 

Just wanted to share the info with you all. I only drink the one a day, alongwith my lovely trusty Redbush tea, but it's reassuring to know Kenco decaf is a ok. (Until one of you knowledgeable peeps lets me know otherwise!).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hiya
Gold blend is decaffeinated with water only as well (on the back of the jar there is a little label saying so). I'mhopinf its ok as i've been drinking it for months now)
take care.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good work Lily!!

Anyone found any decafinated (without chemicals) hot chocolate?  Or chocolate for that matter??

Or maybe a nice 'de-alcholated' bottle of vino??!!


----------

